# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Request for 3-D printed hand for 7-year old son

## dcelander

I need to get in touch with someone having design experience in this area. My nearly 7 y/o son was born with symbrachytactyly of his left hand, leaving nubbins for fingers but with a fully functional thumb. The bones in his left hand are apparently insufficient to support hand growth compare to his right hand. We are exploring the possibility of getting him fitted with a 3-D printed prosthetic hand.

----------


## curious aardvark

what country are you in - there are organisations that specialise in printing prosthetics limbs.
But for obvious reasons, they are country specific.

----------


## dcelander

Chicago, IL in US.

----------

